# Does anyone know when vets/PDSA open?



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

I was watching the news tonight but still couldn't see anything.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

My vets have been working all through the lockdown. Just doing as much as they can via phone advice and if they need to see an animal the staff collect it from owner and take it in to the surgery. Then vet has a phone consult with owner if necessary


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

PDSA have been open throughout, but only for emergencies. I assume that means someone must have been on site, and would possibly have answered phone calls but not sure. It may be worth phoning them - there should be a recorded message telling you if/when they will be opening.


----------



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

I have used one of the vets, £30 for a phone consultation. And took our new Rescue for vaccinations. 
Its emergency or urgent appts only. I've non urgent stuff I want to ask about. They're allowing salons/eating places to open so I was hoping for an update on vets.


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

moomoo10 said:


> I have used one of the vets, £30 for a phone consultation. And took our new Rescue for vaccinations.
> Its emergency or urgent appts only. I've non urgent stuff I want to ask about. They're allowing salons/eating places to open so I was hoping for an update on vets.


I think it will be at least partly down to individual vets to decide when they feel it's safe to re-open. Shouldn't think most of them could afford to stay closed much longer.


----------

